# Video of Sydney giving birth



## josefine (May 27, 2010)

has anyone gone over to glider central to see this? it is awesome!!
go to the search engine in glider central, type in the name of sydney, check the cirlce of subject, go to 1 month, & there it is.
i have been going to all the forums i can go to to let evryone know & see this.
this was aired june 17th by glide-by-lily


----------



## Aleksia (Apr 15, 2011)

I didn't know there was a glidercentral! But now I do, and that makes me happy! Thanks. Though that doesn't mean everyone here is particularly interested in sugar gliders. But I happen to be. But I am glad this site is strictly for one kind of animal.
Actually, the thought just crossed my mind today about wondering if there was a site with a forum for sugar gliders. Which I assumed there likely was. But I might not have looked for a long time to come, since I've been focusing on these hedgie forums lately.
But here it has been handed to me!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Why not just post the link? It's telling me I can't search because I'm not a member.


----------



## Aleksia (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, that would have been a good idea. I definitely joined because I've also been interested in getting a sugar glider of my own someday, and those little guys are awesome.
But for anyone who doesn't want to be a member and go find it, the link would be helpful.

I did just search for it myself though and can't seem to find it.


----------



## josefine (May 27, 2010)

HI!! I posted this , I think, back in June of 2010.
I think that what you have to do is go to the search on this forum, or the one on GC, & type in the word of Sydney, & make it for this past 1 year(for the duration)& it should come up.
It was aireJunene 17th, by glide-by-lily. Or, you could go into her profile, & search the post thru her history of posts.


----------



## Aleksia (Apr 15, 2011)

I tried changing the duration a few times. But perhaps I did something wrong. I'll try going to find it on her profile. Thanks.
I know this post is old. I responded simply because of my personal interest.

I copy-pasted the username you gave me in the list to search users. It came back with nothing, so I decided to just type 'lily' instead. Found her that way. Glide_Bye_Lily is the exact name.

Here is the link to the post with the videos http://www.glidercentral.net/ubbthreads ... Post960363
But I'm not sure if you have to be a member to view it or not. .-.


----------



## Aleksia (Apr 15, 2011)

And I just got done watching them...
At first I thought I was missing something (and I was) or that the video wasn't showing it...
Then I realized that little pink wet thing was the baby glider...
I had no idea they were that tiny when born!!
Wow.


----------



## josefine (May 27, 2010)

These types of threads, posts, &/or topics should be run every so often, b/c this is how we learn.


----------



## Aleksia (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, it is one way that there is to learn. Reading works as well, but that doesn't mean it is never necessary, helpful, or interesting to actually see or do something rather than reading alone. Some of the comments for those videos led me to believe that several (if not many) people had never witnessed that before, and didn't even know a lot about it.


----------

